# nach upgrade kein zugriff auf sql-datenbank



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Problem!

ich habe einen Debian Server 6.0.3 mit ISP-Config 3.0.3 am laufen!

Habe die mysql datenbank mit "apt-get dist-update" upgedatet und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr in die isp-config seite einloggen // sprich der zugriff auf die Datenbank ist weg!

Kann mir da wer helfen damit ich den Zugriff wieder herstellen kann!???

BITTE UM DRINGENDE HILFE!!!!
Danke


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

1) Läuft denn mysql überhaupt?
2) Kannst Du Dich denn mit phpmyadmin als root user einloggen?


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Läuft denn mysql überhaupt?
> 2) Kannst Du Dich denn mit phpmyadmin als root user einloggen?


Nein ich kann mich als root nicht anmelden!
#2002 Die Anmeldung am MySQL-Server ist fehlgeschalgen.

wenn ich mysql restart eingebe kommt nichts!

root@server: /etc/init.d/mysql restart
root@server: 

wenn ich in der Shell folgendes eingebe:
root@server: mysql
kommt ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (12)


was soll ich machen?


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Vermutlich wurde der mysql server nicht beim dist upgrade mitinstalliert. Hatte ich neulich auch auf einem Server. Es sollte ausreichen mysql nachzuinstallieren:

apt-get install mysql-server-5.1 mysql-client-5.1


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Vermutlich wurde der mysql server nicht beim dist upgrade mitinstalliert. Hatte ich neulich auch auf einem Server. Es sollte ausreichen mysql nachzuinstallieren:
> 
> apt-get install mysql-server-5.1 mysql-client-5.1


bei diesen Befehl erhalte ich folgende Fehler:

Starting MySQL database server: mysqld . . . . . . . . . . . . . . failed!
invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
configured to not write apport reports
                                      Errors were encountered while processing:
 mysql-server-5.1
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

????


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Starte mysql nochmal neu und dann scahu direkt danach ins /var/log Syslog, dort müsste der Grund für den Fehler drin stehen. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendeine Option in der my.cnf Konfigurationsdatei nicht kompatibel mit der neuen mysql Version.


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Starte mysql nochmal neu und dann scahu direkt danach ins /var/log Syslog, dort müsste der Grund für den Fehler drin stehen. Wahrscheinlich ist irgendeine Option in der my.cnf Konfigurationsdatei nicht kompatibel mit der neuen mysql Version.


 Nov  4 11:32:01 mail2 pop3d: authentication error: Cannot allocate memory
Nov  4 11:32:03 mail2 /etc/init.d/mysql[16246]: 0 processes alive and '/usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping' resulted in
Nov  4 11:32:03 mail2 /etc/init.d/mysql[16246]: ^G/usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
Nov  4 11:32:03 mail2 /etc/init.d/mysql[16246]: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (12)'
Nov  4 11:32:03 mail2 /etc/init.d/mysql[16246]: Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
Nov  4 11:32:03 mail2 /etc/init.d/mysql[16246]:

???


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Ok, dann ist das Problem dass der Arbeitsspeicher zu klein bzw. voll ist. Schau mal mit:

top

nach, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher noch frei ist.


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, dann ist das Problem dass der Arbeitsspeicher zu klein bzw. voll ist. Schau mal mit:
> 
> top
> 
> nach, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher noch frei ist.


top - 11:52:12 up  1:29,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
Tasks:  77 total,   2 running,  75 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
Mem:   1048576k total,   497452k used,   551124k free,        0k buffers
Swap:  1048576k total,        0k used,  1048576k free,        0k cached


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Was ich gerade noch gefunden habe:

numothersock
aktuelle Verwendung: 399
Hard-Limit 400

das wird rot angezeigt!!


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

1GB Ram plus 1GB Swap ist sehr wenig für einen vollständigen Mail + Webserver, da kann es durchaus zu Enpässen kommen. Hatte ich gerade gestern bei einem Kunden.

Du kannst mal versuchen den Server neu zu starten. Wenn dann immer noch zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher da ist um mysql zu starten, dann kannst Du versuchen eine zusätzliche swap datei zu erstellen:

dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=524288
mkswap /swapfile
swapon /swapfile

erstellt ein 500 MB Swapfile und aktiviert es. Um es dauerhaft zu aktivieren, füge diese Zeile in /etc/fstab ein:

/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Sigix:


> Was ich gerade noch gefunden habe:
> 
> numothersock
> aktuelle Verwendung: 399
> ...


Das kann es auch sein, wenn es ein OpenVZ oder virtuozzo vserver ist. Starte den Server einfach mal neu, damit die sockets geschlossen werden.


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> 1GB Ram plus 1GB Swap ist sehr wenig für einen vollständigen Mail + Webserver, da kann es durchaus zu Enpässen kommen. Hatte ich gerade gestern bei einem Kunden.
> 
> Du kannst mal versuchen den Server neu zu starten. Wenn dann immer noch zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher da ist um mysql zu starten, dann kannst Du versuchen eine zusätzliche swap datei zu erstellen:
> 
> ...


 
 Nach dem Neustart ist der mysql-server wieder online gekommen!
jetzt funktioniert wieder alles!

ich habe diesen server in einem Rechenzentrum gemietet!
Wegen Speicherplatz habe ich mir noch nicht soviele Gedanken gemacht!

Soll ich die Swap-Datei erzeugen oder jetzt mal abwarten?
Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher/Swap sollte so ein Server haben?

Andere Frage: Es ist ja jetzt eine neue ispconfig-version herausgekommen (3.0.4), soll ich diese überhaupt installieren da ich nur so wenig Speicher habe?????


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Das kann es auch sein, wenn es ein OpenVZ oder virtuozzo vserver ist. Starte den Server einfach mal neu, damit die sockets geschlossen werden.


ich habe openvz installiert,... ich vermute jedoch das ich dieses nicht benötige da dieser server selbst ja schon virtuell ist,...oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?

Kann man diese software nachträglich deinstallieren?
Oder soll ich diese auf den server lassen?


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Du bringst da etwas durcheinander, denn wenn es ein openVZ server ist, dann kannst Du in der VM selbst garkeinen openvz kernel zusätzlich installiert haben, da eine openvz vm immer den kernel des hosts verwendet. Die Installation wäre also garnicht erst möglich.



> Soll ich die Swap-Datei erzeugen oder jetzt mal abwarten?
> Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher/Swap sollte so ein Server haben?


Nein, das würde auch gernicj´ht gehen in einer openvz vm. Sattdessen solltest Du Deinem virtuellen Server mehr Speicher zuweisen.



> Andere Frage: Es ist ja jetzt eine neue ispconfig-version herausgekommen (3.0.4), soll ich diese überhaupt installieren da ich nur so wenig Speicher habe?????


Das hat keinen Einfluß auf den Speicherverbrauch. ISPConfig 3 ist kein Daemon, hat also selbst (fast) keinen Speicherverbrauch. Es werden lediglich einmal pro Minute einige MB Speicher für ein paar Sekunden belegt, solange der root cronjob läuft.


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Du bringst da etwas durcheinander, denn wenn es ein openVZ server ist, dann kannst Du in der VM selbst garkeinen openvz kernel zusätzlich installiert haben, da eine openvz vm immer den kernel des hosts verwendet. Die Installation wäre also garnicht erst möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asoooo,.. jetzt blick ich mich durch! 
also ist im ISPCOnfig Menü der Punkt "Show OpenVz VE BeanCounter" rein nur ein Informationspunkt!


Okay dann werde ich mehr Speicherplatz und mehr Arbeitsspeicher bestellen! Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher sollten es ca sein? ich habe die Möglichkeit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher + 100GB HDD
würde das reichen?


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

> also ist im ISPCOnfig Menü der Punkt "Show OpenVz VE BeanCounter" rein nur ein Informationspunkt!


Ja. Der ist doch im Monitor. Alle Menüpunkte im Monitor sind zur Wiedergabe des Server Status da.



> Okay dann werde ich mehr Speicherplatz und mehr Arbeitsspeicher bestellen! Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher sollten es ca sein? ich habe die Möglichkeit 4GB Arbeitsspeicher + 100GB HDD würde das reichen?


Es lag ja wahrscheinlich am numothersock und nicht dem Arbeitsspeicher. Sprich also lieber mal mit Deinem Provider, ob sie den wert für numothersock für Deine VM erhöhen können und schau dann, ob das Problem wieder auftritt, bevor Du mehr Arbeisspeicher bestellst.


----------



## Sigix (4. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja. Der ist doch im Monitor. Alle Menüpunkte im Monitor sind zur Wiedergabe des Server Status da.
> 
> 
> 
> Es lag ja wahrscheinlich am numothersock und nicht dem Arbeitsspeicher. Sprich also lieber mal mit Deinem Provider, ob sie den wert für numothersock für Deine VM erhöhen können und schau dann, ob das Problem wieder auftritt, bevor Du mehr Arbeisspeicher bestellst.


Ja der numothersock läuft jetzt ganze Zeit zwischen 140 und 150 ....
Hard-Limit ist 500

Ich werde mir das jetzt täglich anschauen!

Danke für deine Hilfe,..... 

LG und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------

